# Bass Fishing Hats Now Available



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They just came in yesterday:

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/123

:beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thats a nice looking hat. i think i might have to get one.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Chris, those do look nice. 8) :beer:


----------

